# 16 Sizzling Black Friday Deals



## Steve Crowe

*16 Sizzling Black Friday Deals*

By Rachel Cericola
*Expect this holiday shopping season to feature tons of tech goodies at a discount.*


Many of us spend the Friday after Thanksgiving making soup and lounging in loose pants. However, countless others brave malls and other retail outlets in search of the perfect holiday gift at the perfect price. It's time to work off another round of pumpkin pie in the frenzy also known as Black Friday.


We aren't all that impressed with the $10 and $20 deals out there - not enough to put on pants and brave the lines. Still, there are deals to be had, if you sniff them out ahead of time.


Despite the economy, shoppers will be out in full force. Predictions of nice weather and a lot less face punching are apparently making Black Friday 2009 more enticing.


We've scoured the ads and narrowed down 16 of our favorite tech deals.

 

*Magnavox NB500 Blu-ray Disc Player*

Remember when you thought you couldn't afford a Blu-ray player? This year, they are so cheap, you can use them as stocking stuffers. At least this Magnavox is cheap at Walmart. Last year, the retailer offered a very similar model for more than twice the price. Walmart's Black Friday Price: $78

*Acer Aspire One D250-1165 Netbook*

Before OfficeMax pulled its Black Friday ad from the web, they were touting an Acer 10.1-inch netbook for the cool price of $150. However, when they finally spilled the beans, they had pulled the deal. Office Depot Black Friday Price: $199

* Click here to continue. *


----------

